# gentoo, apache, samba and VPN love-in

## Sykus

one of my gentoo boxes is connected to the internal company win2k based network.  it broadcasts fine to everyone except people connected from home/overseas via VPN.  do i need to change something in samba, or add something else?

----------

## Sykus

i recompiled the kernel to have ppp support, then installed pptpclient, but still nothing.....

----------

## Sykus

nobody can help with this?

----------

## delta407

Can you ping boxen on the other end? Are you set to send broadcasts across your VPN link? If you can't get broadcasts to the client, you'd need a WINS server that the clients can ask to do the name resolution.

----------

## Sykus

my smb.conf is set to go to the WINS server we have going here, which works for other boxes across the VPN.  how do i set my samba to broadcast across as well?

----------

## delta407

Is your Samba VPNing in or is it on the network that is being VPNed into?

And why do you want to broadcast in?

----------

## Sykus

my samba is in the internal network, it broadcasts internally to our dept, and i want it to broadcast to our overseas branch when they vpn to the network, but it does not.

----------

## delta407

Is it registering with the WINS server? Are all the clients pointed to the same WINS server? (If not, are they set to replicate?)

Clients on the other end can refer to you by IP address, correct?

----------

## Sykus

when i remote desktoped home, and vpn'd back, it still didn't work.  i pinged the machine name, and it resolved, but no ping results.  i then pinged the IP, and no results.  i then pinged a different box, and it reslolved and pinged correctly.   i don't really know how the rest of the network is configured, i'm waiting to hear back from some people.

there is a secondary wins server, do i just put a comma and the next server's ip after it?

----------

## delta407

 *Sykus wrote:*   

> there is a secondary wins server, do i just put a comma and the next server's ip after it?

 

I don't think you can do that, but I'm not certain. man smb.conf:

```
       wins server (G)

              This specifies the IP  address  (or  DNS  name:  IP

              address  for  preference)  of  the WINS server that

              nmbd(8)should register with. If  you  have  a  WINS

              server  on your network then you should set this to

              the WINS server's IP.

              You should point this at your WINS  server  if  you

              have a multi-subnetted network.

              NOTE.  You  need to set up Samba to point to a WINS

              server if you have multiple subnets and wish cross-

              subnet browsing to work correctly.

              See  the  documentation  file  BROWSING.txt  in the

              docs/ directory of your Samba source  distribution.

              Default: not enabled

              Example: wins server = 192.9.200.1
```

 *Sykus wrote:*   

> i then pinged the IP, and no results. i then pinged a different box, and it reslolved and pinged correctly.

 

The WINS stuff is just name resolution; if that works fine, we can forget about it.

Can you connect to any services on your Samba box? (ssh?) Can you ping the Samba box from others on the same network (i.e. not across the VPN)?

----------

## Sykus

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> The WINS stuff is just name resolution; if that works fine, we can forget about it.
> 
> Can you connect to any services on your Samba box? (ssh?) Can you ping the Samba box from others on the same network (i.e. not across the VPN)?

 

i only have http set up on here, and it works fine on the same network.

----------

## delta407

Hmm...

Hmmm.....

Yell at your VPN admin.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sykus

hehe, will do  :Wink:   thanks for trying though

----------

